

Ask HN: what is an unemployed science teacher to do? - banjo

Until recently I have been a high school science teacher in Pakistan.  Although I will 'officially' find out on Monday I have today been informally told that I have lost my appeal against being fired for refusing to teach creationism as science.<p>I live in a moderate sized but remote town with only one school.  I am looking for other employment and have the support of my teaching association but without a good reference from the current school it is doubtful I will find another teaching job soon.  I am working on relocating to a bigger city but I have a young family and it will take time and money.<p>The reason I have turned to hacker news is that there are many self-employed people here who earn their living on the internet so to speak.  This is something I want to try but I feel overwhelmed by all the myriad information available. There are many ways of earning money on-line and I am not sure which to pursue.  I have lots of time and am willing to put in a lot of effort but I need some guidance and mentoring.<p>I am proficient in Java programming and have basic skills in php/html/css and javascript. I am also learning RubyOnRails.  I have tried to find programming and writing work on freelance websites without success.  I also registered with some remote tutoring companies but have yet to be accepted.  I have been reading about affiliate marketing on places like digitalpoint and warriorforums but the whole enterprise seems to me very spammy and I would like to avoid such things if possible.<p>In a similar position, what would you do HN?
======
fractallyte
There are many ways of earning money via internet, but realistically, it will
take at least another year or so before you can realise any of those
ambitions. (Any combination of: learning web technologies, getting GOOD ideas,
programming an application, building up an online presence/reputation,
etc...).

Teaching (especially science/mathematics/technology) is always in demand, so
the most sensible option would be to find some way to continue with that while
you develop your alternate business.

Since you have a young family, you can't afford to take many risks!

------
kachnuv_ocasek
Go West

Life is peaceful there

Go West

In the open air

Go West

Where the skies are blue

Go West

This is what we're gonna do

------
gcb
Don't charge cheap. even if beginning.

Other than that I don't know much about pakistan.

